# Discada



## cpeytonfamily (Sep 3, 2009)

Folks, I'm making 20" Discada cookware if you are interested. I make them out of used steel agricultural plow disks. Its the REAL thing. Website is www.bluemoondisk.com and I'm based in Little Rock, AR. I hope you'll take a look and look forward to your feedback.


----------



## cpeytonfamily (Sep 3, 2009)

a few more pictures from this week....


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

How much? Shipping cost? 
And how hard are they to clean up? That picture with the fish looks like a booger of a mess to clean up!


----------



## cpeytonfamily (Sep 3, 2009)

Energinerbuzzy, I'm selling them for $50 plus $22 shipping if shipping is needed. If shipping costs me less I'll return the difference. As far as cleaning, you clean them just like you would a black iron skillet - I hold it over the kitchen sink and run hot water (no soap) over the cooking surface, scrape off any food and buildup, towel dry it, then rub a thin coat of vegetable oil over the whole thing and place it in the burlap storage bag that I include for free. Cleaning up after those blackened fish was actually no big deal. Thanks for asking and feel free to ask any more questions. 

Chuck


----------

